# No temp. monitoring in .21 :p



## 15th Warlock (Aug 20, 2004)

> 2004-08-19 16:44:23	Application started.
> *2004-08-19 16:44:23*	Detected Chip: R360 (4E4A), 8 Pipelines, 128 MB, *Tempchip: yes* (Atitool 0.0.20)
> 2004-08-19 16:44:28	Application terminated.
> 2004-08-20 08:39:19	ATITool v0.0.21 started.
> ...



 

0.0.20 detected a temp chip on my card, but never showed my temp readings, now 0.0.21 says I don't have one, I guess this means my card really doesn't have temp monitoring...


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 20, 2004)

did you reboot?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 20, 2004)

see the article over here "does my ati card support temp monitoring"


----------



## 15th Warlock (Aug 20, 2004)

I rebooted after uninstalling .20 and after installing .21, and many times after that, still no luck 
My card isn't featured in the "does my ati card support temp monitoring" article, it's a R360 on a normal 9800 Pro PCB, I guess temp monitoring won't work with my card, it's just that .20 reported finding a temp chip, and I thought that .21 would allow me to get temp readings.
Thanx for your help W1zzard.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 20, 2004)

yep .. if your card doesnt have the 9800xt pcb it doesnt support temp. monitoring .. sorry ..


----------

